# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in België >  Ervaringen met Sauna Thermen Mirage (Schelle)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Sauna Thermen Mirage
Boomsesteenweg 91 
Schelle (AN)

Bezoek de website van Sauna Thermen Mirage

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Sauna Thermen Mirage (Schelle).*

----------


## dotito

Ik vind persoonlijk een hele goede sauna, ben er vroeger is geweest met een vriendin en was zeker de moeite. Spijtig genoeg hou ik niet zo van een openbare sauna's, hou het liever een beetje privé.
Maar is zeker een aanrader voor een degelijke prijs  :Wink:

----------


## ppolleke

De sauna's enzo zijn zeker goed genoeg + de mooie echt openhaard om met zijn allen rondom te zitten. 
Tegenvaller is de 'te' kleine tuin die voor zover ik weet niet uitgebreid kan worden.

----------

